# Make your own body armor!



## Grenadier (Oct 24, 2007)

Disclaimer: I do not advocate doing this, and frankly, you really shouldn't make your own body armor, unless you have access to the best fibers and fabrics for this purpose.  

Still, it's worth a laugh.  I wonder if he'd be willing to put it to test?  

http://www.thehomegunsmith.com/pdf/Poor_Mans_Bullet_Proof_Vest.pdf

In my humble opinion, it wouldn't stop any reasonably powered centerfire round.


----------

